

Healthcare Sector Vulnerable to Hackers - ryutin
http://m.washingtonpost.com/investigations/health-care-sector-vulnerable-to-hackers-researchers-say/2012/12/25/72933598-3e50-11e2-ae43-cf491b837f7b_story.html

======
ryutin
This observation doesn't surprise me: “I have never seen an industry with more
gaping security holes,” said Avi Rubin, a computer scientist and technical
director of the Information Security Institute at Johns Hopkins University.
“If our financial industry regarded security the way the health-care sector
does, I would stuff my cash in a mattress under my bed.”

